# Given up because of other stuff.



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Sisterpine's post of things given up because of age or injury made me think of things I have given up, not because of getting older or of health problems, but because of things that have happened to or around me that made me stop doing "stuff".

I and a small four legged companion use to walk for hours in the woods; 4-5 days a week. She passed away in June, I haven't been in the woods since.

The wife and I use to take day trips, visit museums, find waterfalls, canoe, go fishing, and do other things of interest. Wife isn't able to walk far or ride for any distance any longer.. Sooo

There are other things over the years that have been a big influence that have changed what I do or have stopped doing because of..
So is it age and/or health or as in the title "other stuff" that have caused you to give those things up?


----------



## FireMaker (Apr 3, 2014)

Spouse and I used to walk all the time. Now she has bad heal spurs and we can't walk together. So, I don't walk much. Not motivated now. Miss doing that as a team.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I know exactly what you mean...it seems these things happen to most of us at some point. I used to enjoy skiing and then my husband said he did not want to ski anymore and I did not want to go alone...what fun is that. I also used to go for long walks in the woods then I got reports of a few bears near my place and a couple of mountain lions and I was not sure I could kill it with my side arm. Did not want to walk carrying a heavy rifle so I stopped walking and got fat instead which caused its own set of problems. Now I have a brand new knee and know I must continue to lose weight- I now live in a place without bears so I feel safe walking again...the problem is getting the motivation to do it alone


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

All of you should have a dog as folks with dogs live longer and healthier from the canine companionship. An article I read on retiree health even said many retirees downsize in their choice of canine companions as many downsize their homes and possessions by getting small dogs if in their younger years they leaned towards larger breeds when selecting retirement era dogs to fill voids left by the loss of their previous canine companions.

Micheal,

As your dog passed away last June, you should give thought to that it may be time to begin looking for another to fill the pet companion void left by your previous dog.


----------



## Thumper38 (Mar 4, 2017)

sisterpine said:


> I know exactly what you mean...it seems these things happen to most of us at some point. I used to enjoy skiing and then my husband said he did not want to ski anymore and I did not want to go alone...what fun is that. I also used to go for long walks in the woods then I got reports of a few bears near my place and a couple of mountain lions and I was not sure I could kill it with my side arm. Did not want to walk carrying a heavy rifle so I stopped walking and got fat instead which caused its own set of problems. Now I have a brand new knee and know I must continue to lose weight- I now live in a place without bears so I feel safe walking again...the problem is getting the motivation to do it alone


Get you a wolfhound. You will never walk alone as long as you have one. They arent guard dogs. Remember that. They are guardians. If bear or large cat ever move into your area you wont have to worry about them. 

Remember gentle when stroked fierce when provoked. 

I love to hunt. But since I started my buisness 7 years ago I haven't had the time. I still get fresh meat often. But only because my sons' in law take my sons hunting. I look forward to the day we have things set up and am no longer activly growing this company so I can take more than a day off a month.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Shrek said:


> All of you should have a dog as folks with dogs live longer and healthier from the canine companionship. An article I read on retiree health even said many retirees downsize in their choice of canine companions as many downsize their homes and possessions by getting small dogs if in their younger years they leaned towards larger breeds when selecting retirement era dogs to fill voids left by the loss of their previous canine companions.
> 
> Micheal,
> 
> As your dog passed away last June, you should give thought to that it may be time to begin looking for another to fill the pet companion void left by your previous dog.


Shrek, lot easier said than done.

When I first got that "dog" about 14 years ago, she fit in my cupped hands. She was the result of a cocker spaniel and a 12" beagle getting together. She grew into the body style and size of the beagle and color of the spaniel.
She also was a lot more then a "dog" to me, always found with me, always close by, a super protector when I wasn't around, a Queen of all she ruled. 
She was also a great judge of people; little kids she'd play with to a point then she'd disappear more or less saying enough already. With bigger people she was either very friendly or not, I remember one visitor where she even growled and bared her teeth at. Surely you can guess the character of that person.....
There's more I could go on about her and what she meant to not only me but the whole family.
So replacing her would be, ahhh to me, impossible.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

True, she would be VERY had to replace!

Somewhere, though, at some time, there will be another dog that needs an understanding, appreciative person.

Mon


----------



## FireMaker (Apr 3, 2014)

Dogs are a pain, inconvenient and just a hassle. We would never be without one. They keep us entertained, watch the house and protect our child, now a grandchild as well. My newfee will keep you a good distance from my ur old grandson


----------



## Earth_Mama (Feb 21, 2017)

Michael, I can totally relate as others here can as well.

My husband and I are older as well. I need bilateral knee replacements but just am not ready to "go there" right now. I'm a retired nurse so I guess I know too much. :shrug: My knees limit me from doing a lot of things as does age but...

... well... 

I think the trick is to find other things to do and not give up. I don't think anyone should count on another person for their happiness either. My husband and I have been married 41 years next month. He has his hobbies and I have mine. Sometimes we share a hobby but not too often. We are individuals first... then a couple.

I guess what I'm trying to say is.... 

When you must give up one hobby, due to age or illness or anything else, make sure to replace it with something else. My husband and I love to ride his Harley but I'm guessing this will be our last summer doing it. That's going to be a tough one for us to give up but.... it happens to all of us at some point or another. Gotta move on.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

You could trike the Harley!

Mon


----------



## Thumper38 (Mar 4, 2017)

frogmammy said:


> You could trike the Harley!
> 
> Mon


If hes mechanical he can do it with a kit himself for around a grand depending on what hes riding.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

My mind is only a teenager but my body - NOT!!!! I used to love to walk, take hikes, go fishing, take day trips, camp etc. but now I am not PHYSICALLY able to so most of that has dropped by the wayside. My legs and spine just don't work like they used to.  BUT - as Earth Mama said, I have just been doing OTHER things that I enjoy but haven't had the time to like I've gotten back into my quilting since I had to retire, do more crocheting and I still garden but mainly in pots on the deck. I watch more tv now but REALLY enjoy all of the homesteading Alaskan programs - I live my old life thru them now. LOL!!! My brain still thinks that it is only 16 years old and I hope that never goes away. I just keep plugging along, doing what I can when I can and enjoy each day.


----------

